# Oracle Apex



## samuel1111 (15. Januar 2010)

hallo leute,

erst mal schön hier zu sein.

ich habe da ein problem. 
ich habe noch nie was mit apex gemacht studiere zwar informatik, aber das ist neuland für mich. gibt es eine möglichkeit mit apex mails zu verschicken? ich habe meine kunden angezigt und will eine email an den kunden schicken, alles über die web-seite apex... 

vielen dank


----------

